# Help! Drivers for Creative SBS 580 speakers



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can get these drivers?!
I bought my Dad these speakers, he's lost the installation CD which included the drivers, and only two speakers work, they are surround sound multi-channel speakers. See link: http://uk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=14095
When I have tried to use Creative's site they list the speakers as 'End of Service Life', and point you to the forum and knowledge base which is of no use.
I've tried download.com and various other tech support sites, but I can't seem to find the drivers, or at least what drivers are required anywhere.
Can you help?!
Thanks
Mark


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mark,
Welcome to TSF!

Speakers in themselves do not need drivers, but your sound card may need them.
If you do have sound coming from 2 of the speakers it appears you have to configure you PC or sound card for 5.1 Surround.

What is the make and model of your computer?
Do you have any errors in the Device Manager?
What Sound card do you have installed (integrated/PCI)?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bill!
Thanks!
There is no option within Sound Manager to configure or set up for 5.1 surround.
There was an installation CD with the speakers, it would be great if I my Dad still had Make: Packard Bell
Model:
One error relating to PCI Modem, but nothing within the sound section. No conflicts
The sound card is an integrated onboard card. realtek AC97.#


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Whats the model Number of this Packard Bell?

If you go into the Control Panel>Sound and Audio Devices.
A window will open.
Under Speaker Setting click on the Advance Tab
Select 5.1 Surround sound under speaker setup.

Is this the AC97 sound manager you have installed?
http://www.scribd.com/doc/11840850/Users-Manual-REALTEK-Sound-Effect-Manager-Rev120
Bill


----------



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bob,

thanks I've set the 5.1 option but the real tek sound manager software I have doesnt have the speaker config page...do i need another driver?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You may need an update, but I need to know the model # of this Packard Bell.

How are the speakers connections connected to the PC tower?
The Green connection connected to the Front Speakers
The Blue connection connected to the Rear Speakers
The Pink connection connected to the Center/ Sub Woofer

Bill


----------



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bill,
The Model is an Imedia, there is a Model code also ALT COO 3084 and a serial number : 038761020083
On the back if the PC there are blue, green, and pink connections.
Coming out of the sub woofer there is a lead that splits three ways into green, black and orange.
The green connection on the cable is connected to green on the PC.
The black connection to blue
The orange connection to pink


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I am not sure what version you have installed now, but here is a link to the drivers:
http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/?sn=038761020083&g=2000

Do you know what version of the SoundMax Audio Manager you have installed?
Bill


----------



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bill,

thanks I will try that.

The Sound Manager I have is driver version 5.10.0.5780. Dreict X version 9.0c
Auid Controller ATI(4341)


----------



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bill,

I've installed the Sound Max drivers witht he advanced features, set it to 5.1 surround and checked all the settings, but strill only the center and right speaker work. Short of re-checking all the speaker connections I'm stumped!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I believe you will need to replace the Sound Card.
The only info I can find on this card is here:
ftp://ftp3.packardbell.com/pub/itemnr/6907170201/6907170201.pdf
Page 14

The only info I can find for Speaker Setup is here:
http://support.creative.com/Product...Multi-Channel Systems&CatName=Speaker+Systems

I cannot find any driver info.

This guide may also help:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/268
Page 5&6
It still maybe a configuration issue.

Bill

PS- I am also going to PM a member who maybe able to help.


----------



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bill,
I did manage to get 4 out of the 5 speakers working later last night.
One is not working still, checked the connections and config settings in Sound Manager and all is as it should be, There is a very very faint amount of sound coming from it, so I'm guessing either the speaker is faulty or as you suggest the sound card on the system board..
Appreciate your help up to now mate, thanks
Mark


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Mark,
Which speaker is it?
Bill


----------



## Mark1974 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bill.

The rear left one


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mark1974,

This does not make any sence unless the Balance is off.
Do you have sound comming from All the other speakers?
How are you testing the speaker setup?
Is it through the Sound Max program or a CD, Internet?


----------

